# Can I Get an "AMEN!"?



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

FINALLY: Someone stood up the halls of gubbamint and spoke the truth to them.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

She's right criminals dont care. Which is why she is wasting her breath giving facts to democrats. Those criminals dont care.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

There will be whole bunch of new criminals once they pass this crap. My guess they won't care either.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Chipper said:


> There will be whole bunch of new criminals once they pass this crap. My guess they won't care either.


Actually they may care. That will open up a new black market.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Chipper said:


> There will be whole bunch of new criminals once they pass this crap. My guess they won't care either.


You think converting law-abiding patriots into criminals means they won't care?


----------



## 2020 Convert (Dec 24, 2020)

While I agree with her, the Anti’s havebeen painting her a so radical red, she will have no real voice.


----------



## kl0an (Mar 10, 2021)

inceptor said:


> Actually they may care. That will open up a new black market.


WHOA now.. Shouldn't that be a "People of Color Market"??


----------

